# Java, interaction with windows explorer



## xylomn (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm in the middle of coding a small project which involves needing an integrated file explorer similar to that of windows explorer.

As java doesn't contain this feature in its libraries i'm coding it from scratch and its almost done bar one thing.... 

I need to be able to drag file(s) from windows explorer into the file viewer I have made so the files can be copied...

What I don't know how to do is construct an appropriate listener to detect when files are 'dropped' onto the file explorer window so i can read their paths.

Any ideas?


----------

